
Thanks Pivotal, Hello Redis Labs - djanowski
http://antirez.com/news/91
======
chatmasta
I understand if you don't want to share, but I'm curious what the compensation
package looks like for a deal like this.

It's interesting because on one hand you have a lot of leverage (redis would
not exist without you), but on the other hand you have none at all (redis can
continue to exist without you). I wonder if the redis labs folks gave up
equity, or if there is some kind of profit sharing arrangement.

This is certainly a unique business scenario, so again, I'm just curious.
Totally understand if you can't tell us, but I'd be interested to hear insight
on this.

~~~
solutionyogi
I would love to know the actual deal which happened however I highly doubt if
he would publish it.

It is very clear to me that redis is a labor of love for antirez and money is
not a driving factor anymore in his life. I am sure If it was about money, he
would have started something like redis labs long time ago himself.

Personally, if I was as smart as him and created a great open source product
like Redis, I would have definitely started something like Redis Labs to
benefit from it financially. I am jealous of folks for whom money is not a
driving factor.

~~~
antirez
It's a complex matter with different factors: for me money is important as
well since I've family with two children, even if, indeed, I'm not crazy about
getting as much money as possible in general. However, how good is money if
you have no free time? Coding is something I can do from Sicily, but
bootstrapping a company, I'm sure would require me traveling a lot more,
compared to someone who is based on SF or London. So given that, as David
Welton said in this thread, in Sicily is not super expansive, I tried to
balance things, getting SF-style compensations while living here. This does
not made me rich at all... I purchased a 350k euros house a few years ago and
I'll have to pay half of it for the next years... But still, I can travel with
family, go buy food without checking the price labels too much, have a small
garden, and so forth. For me this was a good quality-of-life/money balance.
With Redis Labs my compensation improved since Redis Labs is _focused_ on
Redis, is not just a part, so they are able to compensate me better, and this
is good since I'll be able to work from home in a similar fashion.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Kudos for finding work/life balance while providing the community with, dare I
say it, an essential tool a lot of us could not live without (or our lives
would be much more difficult with a substandard tool in its place).

Thank you, and congratulations.

------
jacques_chester
A great loss for those of us inside the Pivotal tent. Not surprising, though,
given the focus RedisLabs has on that product (which is available on Pivotal
Web Services as a marketplace service[0], hint hint).

Not that Salvatore can't still come visit us for a tech talk in NYC.

[0]
[https://console.run.pivotal.io/marketplace/rediscloud](https://console.run.pivotal.io/marketplace/rediscloud)

~~~
antirez
Thank you Jacques, if I'll visit NYC, or you Sicily, you have a paid beer for
the message queues hints, and for sure a visit from me in the Pivotal offices
:-)

~~~
jacques_chester
We have that London office, and soon Berlin and Dublin. Maybe I'll find an
excuse to visit one of those and nip down to Sicily.

~~~
antirez
Sounds like a perfect plan!

------
kawsper
As a happy Redis-user, and a happy RedisLabs-customer, this is interesting.

> In order to not stop this magic from happening, and in order to have enough
> free time to spend with my family, during these years I made the decision of
> not starting a Redis company

I really applaud this decision, and I hope it continues to work that way.
Sometimes when business and opensource collides it isn't always as pleasant as
it could have been.

~~~
itamarhaber
I'm counting on antirez to continue making the right decisions - that's
exactly the point imo.

------
knes
Redislab putting their latest fund raising of $15m[0] to good use and securing
their future.

Good job antirez

[0] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/25/redis-labs-
raises-15m-serie...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/25/redis-labs-
raises-15m-series-b-for-its-in-memory-nosql-database-service/)

------
jkot
> I made the decision of not starting a Redis company.

Congratulations, seems like another right decision.

I am in similar position, I run opensource database, and I will have to start
company. One-man-show does not go well with most customer.

~~~
amenod
Suggestion: you might want to put terms "opensource" and "Apache license" on
homepage somewhere (and a link to sources). From your comment I knew MapDB was
opensource and I still spent a few minutes before finding the sources and
license on github. It looks almost as if you want to stay "one-man-show". :)

~~~
jkot
Good suggestions, I will do that.

I do not mention name or url, since it feels bit like a spam. My project is
(hopefully one day will be) competition to Redis.

~~~
timtadh
Great project. I enjoyed reading over your code for Volumes and Stores. I have
worked on similar things in Go to support B+Trees. Finding the right level of
abstraction is difficult for those pieces and I am never sure that I have
found it.

------
guiomie
How will this impact your work on Disque ?

~~~
antirez
No impact, is the same setup: I'll spend the majority of my time on Redis, but
with allocated bandwidth for Disque as well. After some time I may build a
company about Disque perhaps, in order to scale the development process if
needed. Thanks for asking this question.

------
djmollusk
Antirez's dump1090 project is relevant to my interests.

~~~
antirez
That project was short but intense! I spent just a couple of weeks on it in a
very focused way, and then just did very small updates. I wish I had more time
to hack on those stuff... Fortunately there is an actively developed fork.

~~~
Maxious
Indeed - the power of OSS! The two forks I've followed have been
[https://github.com/MalcolmRobb/dump1090](https://github.com/MalcolmRobb/dump1090)
and
[https://github.com/mutability/dump1090](https://github.com/mutability/dump1090)
but both are of course supported by contributions from a wide range of people
making little tweaks to scratch their own itch!

------
wpeterson
+1 for working remotely in Mountain View.

As a new resident, I wish I were living somewhere else and working remotely.

~~~
nulltype
Why don't you want to live in Mountain View?

~~~
wpeterson
The weather is awesome and it's a beautiful area.

However it's more crowded and expensive than many cities without any of the
benefits of living in a proper city. The housing and services are throttled
despite an ever increasing demand of more tech workers arriving. Prices go up
and quality of life goes down.

------
cpach
Congratulations on the new deal, 'antirez! It’s very cool that you’re able to
work full time on your own BSD-licensed software.

